# BSOD and Dell 'True Color' problem with GPUZ



## vicand1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Error in short: I got Driver_power_state_failure in combination with updated intel hd 4400 drivers + gpu z
I did a full os restore and avoided the intel drivers since I already have a dedicated graphics card (nvidia gt 840).
Running gpu z even once interferes with background process True Color and True Color ALS. For now, I've repaired the True Color program. I did not install gpuz and chose the executable option. 


System specs:
i7-4510u processor + 8 GB
integrated intel 4400 graphics
dedicated nvidia 840m 4 GB] DDR3
windows 8.1
dell inspiron 17 laptop


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2014)

How do you know it interferes with those processes?
If you have no Intel driver installed it works fine?


----------

